# GBC to SNES adapter



## VincentBeasley (Dec 25, 2013)

Why do we have GB and GBA adapters for the super Nintendo but not a GBC one? It makes no sense at all... lol


----------



## loco365 (Dec 25, 2013)

I didn't know there was a GBA adapter.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 25, 2013)

I think OP meant third party "adapter" such as this,
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/17a5/

To be clear, it is incorrect to call these devices "adapter", since it doesn't simply rewire pins from one cartridge format to another. Official Super GameBoy for SNES and GBA Player for GameCube contain actual GB and GBA hardware. These official adapters are really no different from actual hardware. GB and GBA game are run directly on these "adapters" while borrowing SNES/GameCube ability to output video/audio.

Third-party GBA to SNES adapter most certainly use emulation instead of actual hardware to get GBA game working on SNES. Compability is worse than official "adapter".


----------



## pasc (Dec 25, 2013)

That SNES Adapter is merly using the SNES as power source...
It even has its own video out cable...
Its just a standalone GBA without Display...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2013)

I gots a GB to SNES "adapter".
Official one from Ninty, never knew there was one with GBA...
Knew GBA had one on Gamecube.


----------



## VincentBeasley (Dec 25, 2013)

Well the devices are all third party and not officially made by Nintendo. I was just wondering why there isn't a GBC one.


----------



## FireValk01 (Dec 25, 2013)

you can play gbc games in the supergameboy..


----------



## VincentBeasley (Dec 25, 2013)

FireValk01 said:


> you can play gbc games in the supergameboy..


No, you can only play original GB games and also the black label duel carts but not the actual GBC carts (Wario Land 3, Mario tennis, LOZ oracle of seasons/ages)


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 25, 2013)

wolven9 said:


> Well the devices are all third party and not officially made by Nintendo. I was just wondering why there isn't a GBC one.


Because these adapters are generally in niche market. Super Game Boy and Game Boy Player all ended up being financial failure for Nintendo. Since actual hardware parts are used, they are very expensive to produce.

Third party adapter doesn't have access to actual hardware parts, instead opt for ASIC-based emulation. Like I said, compatibility is no good for these unofficial adapters.

Honestly if I want to play GB/GBC on big screen I would use Gambette.


----------



## VincentBeasley (Dec 25, 2013)

> Third party adapter doesn't have access to actual hardware parts, instead opt for ASIC-based emulation. Like I said, compatibility is no good for these unofficial adapters.


The compatibility is just fine lol The only problem is that none of them support GBC carts. I'd really like to play GB, GBC and GBA physical carts on my super Nintendo. If they are able to make both GB and GBA "Adapters" then why not GBC too?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 26, 2013)

wolven9 said:


> The compatibility is just fine lol The only problem is that none of them support GBC carts. I'd really like to play GB, GBC and GBA physical carts on my super Nintendo. If they are able to make both GB and GBA "Adapters" then why not GBC too?


Niche market, not enough market demand.

You probably better off waiting for Retron 5, but even then it is still ASIC-emulation (albeit with HDMI video out).


----------



## FireValk01 (Dec 26, 2013)

then i must have had a special one because i could play gbc games in my supergameboy.
but then again the ones that did work i may not have been getting their full use.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Some GBC games worked, some didn't. This is because the Super Game Boy had a limited amount of space for Palette info due to being based on the Game Boy hardware, not the Game Boy Colour hardware.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Game_Boy

As for the official GBA adapter for the N64, the Wide Boy, it was a development tool which contained an entire GBA inside of it and only piggy-backed on the system. Anything else is third-party, meaning a technological free-for-all.


----------



## cdoty (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Some GBC games worked, some didn't. This is because the Super Game Boy had a limited amount of space for Palette info due to being based on the Game Boy hardware, not the Game Boy Colour hardware.


 
Are you sure these games aren't the hybrid GB/GBC games? There were games that ran normally on the GB, but would do something extra on the GBC.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 26, 2013)

Gameboy Player on GC plays GB/GBC/GBA games.

You could buy a cheap used GC & Gameboy Player.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

cdoty said:


> Are you sure these games aren't the hybrid GB/GBC games? There were games that ran normally on the GB, but would do something extra on the GBC.


 
Maybe, you're probably right, I never bothered to check. I know for a fact that full-blown GBC games wouldn't work due to insufficient hardware unless they were designed to work in some compatibility mode when in the adapter.

Here's a complete list of compatible games if someone's interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Super_Game_Boy_games


----------



## VincentBeasley (Dec 27, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> Gameboy Player on GC plays GB/GBC/GBA games.
> 
> You could buy a cheap used GC & Gameboy Player.


Well i prefer the snes controller over the NGC lol Plus you have to have a clunky add-on and a disc in the Gamecube aswell


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 27, 2013)

wolven9 said:


> Well i prefer the snes controller over the NGC lol Plus you have to have a clunky add-on and a disc in the Gamecube aswell


 

Hori sold a SNES-like controller for GC. Classic controller.


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 27, 2013)

I've tried GBC only games (clear case, different mold than GB games) in a Super GameBoy, yeah, they don't work, just put up a message saying to use it in a GBC or something like that (same as if you use a Game Genie to get them to fit into an original GameBoy and turn it on). Hybrid games (black case, same mold as GB games) work but work just like they would in a GB, no support for any of the GBC features (colors, extra dungeons in Zelda DX, etx) but sometimes there were Super Gameboy borders in the carts (Dragon Warrior ports had these).


----------

